# Cypripedium reginae semialbum



## Hakone (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## cyprimaniac (Jun 14, 2008)

hey,
what does it mean "semialba".

these are nothing but very pale color plants, 
due to the heat in Germany.

it is known, 
that especially the reginaes color intensity is the paler, 
the hotter the temps are.

so next year 
they will have the normal color again 

cheers 
dieter


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 14, 2008)

Beautiful healthy plants Hakone... Congrats...!!!!!!


----------



## Hakone (Jun 14, 2008)

cyprimaniac said:


> hey,
> what does it mean "semialba".
> 
> these are nothing but very pale color plants,
> ...


Hello Dieter,
all my reginae grow in my garden , why more intensively colored than others?
do you know the difference between: 
Paph. delenatii 
Paph. delenatii vinicolor 
Paph. delenatii forma album 
Paph. delenatii semialbum

Quelle: Genus Paphiopedilum Albino Forms, Olaf Gruss, Site 56 - 57
:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## Hakone (Jun 14, 2008)

Hello Dieter,

Why do I get reginae with different colors? Equal origin in my garden..

>these are nothing but very pale color plants, 
due to the heat in Germany.<

>it is known, 
that especially the reginaes color intensity is the paler, 
the hotter the temps are.<


----------



## NYEric (Jun 14, 2008)

Could be alba form crossed with normal. I'll take 3.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 14, 2008)

Hakone,

Are these the seedling plants you showed in bud a while back? Is this their first flowering? Dieter is right that heat will change the depth of color incredibly in this species, so it is possible they will be much darker next year if temps are cooler. They all look very healthy and well grown.

Having said that, yes, there are some "near alba" forms of this species in the trade now. See this link for examples.

Tom


----------



## Hakone (Jun 14, 2008)

Hello Tom,
second flowering


----------



## NYEric (Jun 14, 2008)

Probably an alba crossed w/ a normal.


----------



## cyprimaniac (Jun 15, 2008)

*"semialba" forms*

hey,
unfortunately the term "semialba" is not exactly defined, but most times it is a white flower with colored lip/pouch or "color splash" on the sepals or petals.
but never it is a "pale rose" flower, which also in other plants is a factor of temps. 

in reginae there are known some forms with pure white sepals, petals, pouch, but have some pink spotting INSIDE the pouch.
maybe THIS is "semi alba" 

and I have seen a pic of reginae, which could be called "semialba", 
but Planteck.com named this much more "intelligent" as "cv. fuchsia" according to the fuchsia color on part of the pouch 

here are some pics from my Cyp. ulla Silkens, where the influence of the temp can be seen. the 3 pics show the SAME plant!!
this is the same factor of temp as known from Cyp. reginae.

















so at least FOR ME, the term "semialba" is nothing but a "tric" of the owner of a plant to catch for interrest. 

I think, that it cannot be a "goal" of a breeder to cross a white and a pink in order to receive a "pale pink"
the only reason to do that is, to get seeds from a pure white, 
which is "self infertile" and this way maybe "produce some pure white progeny".

best wishes
dieter


----------



## NYEric (Jun 15, 2008)

Well the simple way to resolve this is to find out if it is a cross or selection of pale flowers from line breeding of pale flowers. Either way, I'd be happy to have some here.


----------



## Heather (Jun 30, 2008)

I just posted about this in another thread. 

I saw reginae (many many many growing in the wild) today that were equally in full shade and full sun and medium shade, medium sun. Plants in near proximity varied from alba (or flava? due to yellow on the staminode being the only color other than white on the bloom - NO pink at all) to light pink to striated pink to dark raspberry. All nearby each other. I brought up the temperature issues but it doesn't make sense. It was also brought up that perhaps the more raspberry pouches were due to them being younger plants but no one could really quantify that from other population information. 

Will post more photos tomorrow.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah thanx for the photos! oke:


----------

